
A divisive Lotus 'clone' war (1987) - jasim
https://www.nytimes.com/1987/02/05/business/a-divisive-lotus-clone-war.html
======
orionblastar
I remember it I think Lotus lost the suit. They could not copyright text
commands I think.

It was used against Apple but Apple won because their GUI was different from
Xerox.

500 is a lot for Lotus 123 and $100 clones sure look tempting.

~~~
JudasGoat
Wikipedia says Lotus won that case." In February 1990, the case went to court
and on June 28, the court ruled that Paperback Software's product, by copying
Lotus 1-2-3's look and feel menu interface, violated Lotus's copyright.[10]
Osborne stepped down from Paperback Software the same year."

~~~
orionblastar
Ok thanks I was mistaken. There was also a Procomm suit.

